# sears st16 magneto



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to the fourm
I was wondering if anyone heard of overnight solutions and if u used there new coil set up
Any info would be awesome


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Never heard of them.

Do they offer website?


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah ist overnightsolutions.com


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

